# I want to keep my GH Premier status



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

I love no contact deliveries. What else did she expect I would do? I want my Premier status.









GH cancelled order 1/2 hour after the fact. We'll see if payment isn't scrubbed.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

I don't understand this: you are required to enter a parking ramp and go up to the 7th level and then call them so they can come to the door? Don't you have to pay a fee to enter the parking ramp? And the person cancels the order just a couple of minutes before you are scheduled to arrive? Or they cancelled after you left the delivery at the door?


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

No fee to enter parking ramp, I don't think. For zero tip, I went to the main apartment building door, I keep sending sms messages that this will be a no contact delivery. I delivered per address, I left the food. End of service. If without tip, don't expect me to jump through hoops to deliver your food, that's my point.

Also, GH canceled the order 1/2 hour after I dropped it at the apartment main entrance.

P. S. I ain't driving to the 7th floor parking deck level.. For zero tip?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> No fee to enter parking ramp, I don't think. For zero tip, I went to the main apartment building door, I keep sending sms messages that this will be a no contact delivery. I delivered per address, I left the food. End of service. If without tip, don't expect me to jump through hoops to deliver your food, that's my point.
> 
> Also, GH canceled the order 1/2 hour after I dropped it at the apartment main entrance.
> 
> P. S. I ain't driving to the 7th floor parking deck level.. For zero tip?


I only drove, and never did food delivery. Practically every post I ever read here about it reinforced that that was the right decision.

It's ridiculous to expect food delivery without a tip -- period. Unfortunately, when I see ads on TV for GrubHub saying "free delivery", I know that people ordering that way are _not going to tip_. To them, "free" means free -- and if they have to pay a tip, they don't think it's "free". People who have to be enticed by offers of "free delivery" _shouldn't be ordering delivery at all_. But people suck, so they only care what they're getting, and they always want it for free if they can manage to get that in any way possible.

Of course, since those instructions explicitly said that you have to deliver it to the 7th floor, I can guarantee that they complained when they had to go all the way down to the main lobby to get their food. The probably picked it up in the lobby, and then said it was never delivered. They will look for things to complain about so they can get this order or the next order for free.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I only drove, and never did food delivery. Practically every post I ever read here about it reinforced that that was the right decision.
> 
> It's ridiculous to expect food delivery without a tip -- period. Unfortunately, when I see ads on TV for GrubHub saying "free delivery", I know that people ordering that way are _not going to tip_. To them, "free" means free -- and if they have to pay a tip, they don't think it's "free". People who have to be enticed by offers of "free delivery" _shouldn't be ordering delivery at all_. But people suck, so they only care what they're getting, and they always want it for free if they can manage to get that in any way possible.
> 
> Of course, since those instructions explicitly said that you have to deliver it to the 7th floor, I can guarantee that they complained when they had to go all the way down to the main lobby to get their food. The probably picked it up in the lobby, and then said it was never delivered. They will look for things to complain about so they can get this order or the next order for free.


Like you were there.. Spot on.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Besides the obvious advantages of early access to blocks, is there anything else worth it about premier?

I was going for it by starting out the first 20 with 100%, then had to reject/cancel some obscene orders especially before I realized the map shows pick-up/dropoff markers that aren't terribly easy to spot out at first. Then I realized I couldn't just get a "taste" of premier by getting that status after 20 deliveries, since it's evaluated on Mondays or something. My second 20 or so deliveries ended up being 85%, and now my last 20 or so was 70-75%, plus a dropped block here and there (with 72h head notice).

Now that my stats are wrecked for premier attempt by Monday, I'm officially giving up chasing it for now because it's a lot of sacrifices I think taking some BS orders that I would normally never take.

I truly feel that they are throttling requests to keep you at a certain pay level, and "spread the wealth" to keep as many drivers happy. I've been in hot spots during busy times after some big ticket orders multiple times and have gotten zero requests for a while sometimes. And my average hourly seems to maintain very steady. Which can be viewed as a good thing in a way but I want more than "standard".

If the lowest "partner" tier really sucks I may give it another shot, but then again maybe not.


Today after giving up the chase I dabbled in double dipping. With zero traffic I've managed to barely pull off taking orders from multiple apps at once, and some super risky juggling of orders and somehow managed to juuuust make it.

Got really lucky once when I would have otherwise been screwed and very late on on app, but the place just coincidentally ran out of garlic bread and had to remake a new batch causing a delay (which they apologized to ME for, and where I was compensated $$ for excessive wait time LOL).

Can be pretty stressful when the orders are going in opposite directions with just barely enough time to be 1-3 minutes late to pickup IF all the ducks are lined up and go to plan, but paid pretty damn well.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Prawn Connery said:


> Besides the obvious advantages of early access to blocks, is there anything else worth it about premier?
> 
> I was going for it by starting out the first 20 with 100%, then had to reject/cancel some obscene orders especially before I realized the map shows pick-up/dropoff markers that aren't terribly easy to spot out at first. Then I realized I couldn't just get a "taste" of premier by getting that status after 20 deliveries, since it's evaluated on Mondays or something. My second 20 or so deliveries ended up being 85%, and now my last 20 or so was 70-75%, plus a dropped block here and there (with 72h head notice).
> 
> ...


Well, with an attitude like that, no wonder your ratings are crap. You really need to take it down a notch and be grateful you have the job. I mean, really... sounds like you're not even trying. You really give the rest of delivery people a bad name. Why are you doing this job? Shouldn't you just be doing service with a smile and stop complaining? Sounds like you just expect way too much. If there is a time issue, it's probably you. Sounds like you have time management issues or something. No one elae is having those problems. Why are you complaining? What's your problem, dood?

_______________________________________
Does this feel good when someone crashes your thread when you have complaints and spends their time putting you down and disparaging you, when all you want to do is offer support and advice and give your opinion?

How about you stop acring like a thread hijacking hypocrite when you're in the same forum boo-hooing about your own issues, ok? Good luck on your premier status chase. Sounds to me like it's not worth the hassle. But that's just MY opinion.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Prawn Connery said:


> Besides the obvious advantages of early access to blocks, is there anything else worth it about premier?
> 
> I was going for it by starting out the first 20 with 100%, then had to reject/cancel some obscene orders especially before I realized the map shows pick-up/dropoff markers that aren't terribly easy to spot out at first. Then I realized I couldn't just get a "taste" of premier by getting that status after 20 deliveries, since it's evaluated on Mondays or something. My second 20 or so deliveries ended up being 85%, and now my last 20 or so was 70-75%, plus a dropped block here and there (with 72h head notice).
> 
> ...


Just first dibs on blocks. Only upside.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Go ahead and keep driving from one end of the county and back again for $4.50 orders to keep your status. Hope it works out for ya.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Yep, doing $20 deliveries makes you immune from viral infection.

Collecting government handouts and balling out of control at Wal-Mart with no PPE is much safer.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Toby2 said:


> Go ahead and keep driving from one end of the county and back again for $4.50 orders to keep your status. Hope it works out for ya.


How am I doing so far?

By the way, I am digressing but this side hustle is to make extra for mortgage payments. I don't do this to put food in the table nor pay utilities bill.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> View attachment 446765
> 
> 
> How am I doing so far?
> ...


How many hours? How many times were you over your guarantee? It doesn't matter if you're doing this for drug money, beer money, or to pay a mortgage, if you're trying to make $12 an hour you're never going to make it in the black doing this.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> View attachment 446765
> 
> 
> How am I doing so far?
> ...


That's great. Even better if you drove less than 250 miles and took less 20 hours.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

This week Door Dash, $802, 659 miles driven which comes out to $1.22 a mile, Just a shade under 40 hours worked means that $20 an hour. LOL at your $12 an hour GrubHub guarantee. And that's with just about completely blowing off all day Wednesday. That's also mostly working daytime and early evening. Not 12 hour days.



Toby2 said:


> That's great. Even better if you drove less than 250 miles and took less 20 hours.


Some people on this forum never learn how to maximize their time versus their profits versus their expenses. Let them all drive around chasing those three dollar and four dollar orders, it leaves all the $10 ones for me LOL.


----------



## Laf118 (Dec 14, 2019)

I’ve been making pretty good money for the past two weeks on Grub Hub and I guess since I was new I had early access before I got rated partner and I don’t get schedule till sat. Well I could only get 16 hours because there weren’t any hours to choose from so I guess I’m gonna have to tale everything to keep my status.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Prawn Connery said:


> Besides the obvious advantages of early access to blocks, is there anything else worth it about premier?
> 
> I was going for it by starting out the first 20 with 100%, then had to reject/cancel some obscene orders especially before I realized the map shows pick-up/dropoff markers that aren't terribly easy to spot out at first. Then I realized I couldn't just get a "taste" of premier by getting that status after 20 deliveries, since it's evaluated on Mondays or something. My second 20 or so deliveries ended up being 85%, and now my last 20 or so was 70-75%, plus a dropped block here and there (with 72h head notice).
> 
> ...


Back last spring and summer when it was busy here, there were hardly any blocks left on Friday or Saturday. But as I was driving less or less, I was getting texts that said there were blocks available on Mondays and Tuesdays.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> How many hours? How many times were you over your guarantee? It doesn't matter if you're doing this for drug money, beer money, or to pay a mortgage, if you're trying to make $12 an hour you're never going to make it in the black doing this.


13.5 hours about... So a shade 20 clam$ over per hour. #winning


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> 13.5 hours about... So a shade 20 clam$ over per hour. #winning


Screenshot or GTFO. Then why you complaining about "Premier" status? I used to make $20 an hour easy without it when I did GH. How many miles for that $20 per hour? It's about dollars per mile son.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

kbrown said:


> Well, with an attitude like that, no wonder your ratings are crap. You really need to take it down a notch and be grateful you have the job. I mean, really... sounds like you're not even trying. You really give the rest of delivery people a bad name. Why are you doing this job? Shouldn't you just be doing service with a smile and stop complaining? Sounds like you just expect way too much. If there is a time issue, it's probably you. Sounds like you have time management issues or something. No one elae is having those problems. Why are you complaining? What's your problem, dood?
> 
> _______________________________________
> Does this feel good when someone crashes your thread when you have complaints and spends their time putting you down and disparaging you, when all you want to do is offer support and advice and give your opinion?
> ...


----------

